# Betta Royal Blue Halfmoon



## longq9 (Sep 29, 2010)

thanks has view


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

___ o wow!


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

Very nice. Beautiful colors!


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

*drools* so...much.....blue.....


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Very nice


----------

